

DataLossDB: A database of breached websites - nodata
http://datalossdb.org/

======
mmahemoff
Pretty sure someone here set up a service that would mail you when your email
appears on a breached database. Anyone know about that?

~~~
nodata
Sounds similar to <https://shouldichangemypassword.com/>

